# Focal Speakers 13KS 5" Subwoofers Subs Kevlar $190 shipped



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Not my ad but I have used these before and they are excellent, install some in a Porsche.

Focal Speakers 13KS 5" Subwoofers Subs Kevlar Used/ Box - eBay (item 180505970067 end time May-17-10 11:08:05 PDT)


----------

